# 1st cook on the Akorn



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I did chicken halves on the new cooker tonite and I am well please with its performance. I set it up at 345* and cooked the chicken for 45 minute and wow! Good Eats!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Hope it tasted as good as it looked!!! You gotta be proud when it turns out looking like that.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Yummmmm......


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Y'all. Yes the taste was outstanding! No complaints from even the most picky eater at the house! Tonite I am gonna grill burgers and hot dogs on it but I may throw a Boston Butt or some spares on it this weekend. I may do a pizza on it next week as well. Just have to wait and see what family plans are.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Looks good, Did the Georgia boys ( GON ) talk ya into that thing ??


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

what chu got in that rub cuz?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Cracker said:


> Looks good, Did the Georgia boys ( GON ) talk ya into that thing ??


They recommended it and my wife talked me into buying it. Said she worried about me having to continually babysit my other smokers. I will still use my offsets on big cooks but I kinda like the light it and leave it way of the Akorn.Just always used offset smokers until now. Tending the fire in an offset smoker is just enjoyable to me.



FishGolfDrink said:


> what chu got in that rub cuz?


I used Badia Complete Seasoning on the bird.

Thanks!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I have never seen one. Tell us more about the grill.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

LITECATCH said:


> I have never seen one. Tell us more about the grill.


It is a Kamado style cooker in wihich the Big Green Egg falls. It is sold by Lowe's and runs $299-350 each. 

http://www.amazon.com/Char-Griller-16619-Kamado-Charcoal-Barbecue/dp/B005ELWI7S


----------

